

Ask HN: Has Anyone Installed Pligg?  - dell9000

Thoughts? How hard to install for a non-engineer with some basic coding ability?
======
vyrotek
I didnt think Pligg was any harder to install than Wordpress. Finding good
themes that match the version you installed is a pain though.

------
nostrademons
Yeah. It wasn't too bad...10-15 minutes of work IIRC. There was a bug in it
that I needed code to fix, but I posted a report & patch on the forums and I
think it's since been fixed.

------
kwamenum86
I have never used it but several clients of mine have used it which usually
means it is easy to use.

